# NOw tell me....



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

NOw tell me guys! does this look like a uncomfortable P? or unhealthy or mistreated?
or does it look like a healthy happy P =) (wich i belive it is)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I cant deduce the emotions of the fish from a picture but it does look very nice....nice coloring and stuff! Nice P!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

ty!
and will u belive he is livin in a 9 to 10 gallon tank all alone =)
will buy a new tank when i can afford it, maybe som more P's then too. or ill just by som other fish fo company and food =)


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

He looks to me like he's hiding... I don't know why he would be.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

He feels very secure there.
as i said. gonna get a bigger aquarium when i can afford it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think he looks like he is crying. J/K
You can raise a red in a 10 gal for a little while but i think he would be happier in a larger tank with company. 
I just look at it in my situation.....would I be happier in a house than a closet? yes. Would I like friends or be isolated? friends. 
That is just how I see it, it really has nothing to do with how p's actually feel because we will never know.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Mmmmhmmm, does other company have to be other P's or is it ok with other types of fishes? like chiclids, Pleco's ect ect


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Comon pleco's seem to do ok, and when I just had reds I had convicts, exodons and a wild bluegill living with them, but once I added my cariba, everything was eaten but the plecos.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

reds like gold fish as company all the time...lmao. :laugh: if every member on this site pitched in a doller then we can buy the crying piranha a new home.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

nice pic btw


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Wellllllll since you asked







, he looks like he's thinking, what the f'k did I do to get in this predicament. At least my owner could send Dr. doolittle to chat with me.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

man that is a sin, he is in a 9-10 gal tank man !!! rule of thumb is 20 gal per piranha!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

HEY! i siad i am gonna buy a new aquarium when i can afford it


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

You should not have told them that your tank is only ten gallons they get mad i told them i put a 7" elongatus in a 29 gallon and they got pissed at me lol

looks nice to me


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well i am gonna see of i can convince my parnets to buy a 127 gallon aquarium for 70$
that should get em off my back(that is if i get it)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

No one is riding you, at least I wasnt, I had 2 reds in a 20 gallon long 15 years ago so we can all make that mistake. What I was trying to tell you is what I have learned since that time. I am sure your little guy is happy, but he is going to continue to keep growing and will need more rooms. This a fact and needs to be addressed and how you address it is for you to decide. I know I can sometimes come off as a little harsh but it is done in humor and not animosity.
With that being said.......get a bigger f*cking tank!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Well said grosse....good luck getting your mom to buy a bigger tank dude....he looks happy now but will be happier when you get the bigger tank....

Nice lookin critter though dude...

Closing topic.


----------

